# jb WiFi fix - credit mwalt2 on xda!



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

Worked great for me and some others over there....check it out and if it works, give thanks to mwalt2!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28013063

Edit: appears to be for Verizon only!

Edit 2: looks like jdkoreclipse included this in V3 of his ROM along with some other sweet optimizations

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdo23 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ninja'd I got it from xda was about to link to it myself. It works great for me atm I have what seems like the same reception as when i was on aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrapeApe (Jun 7, 2011)

It got me an extra bar or two.

Thanks.


----------



## wcramernc (Jul 25, 2011)

murdocthc said:


> Worked great for me and some others over there....check it out and if it works, give thanks to mwalt2!
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=28013063
> 
> ...


Still weak but better than it was. Thanks for this!


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

much better for me than before, I couldn't connect before.


----------

